# Front left wheel, rubber squeak type sound at low speed after driving a bit.



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Noticed this sound, sounds like rubber maybe. Any clues before I go to dealership or tire shop? Happens regardless of if breaks are pressed or not. 

https://youtu.be/3d3DZ5hPxDM


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sounds to me a lot like the CV boot grooves rubbing against one another. There isn't much right behind the wheel that can make a squeaking noise and each cause has it's own specific noise so with that being said, it sounds a lot like the CV boot to me which isn't an issue at all and can be resolved with a little lubrication.


----------

